# what am i missing here?



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Im in the market for a new year round commuter and have narrowed it down to 3 bikes. 
Spesh Awol
Trek Crossrip
Giant anyroad.

So im trying to learn as much as i can bout these bikes before pulling the trigger. All my LBS' around here wont get a bike in for me to try unless i commit to buying. Im cool with that no biggie i realize if i dont buy it it may set in the showroom for awhile.

So im looking at the Anyroad. Giant says it has rear rack mounts and i see were connects at the bottom but not the top. What am i missing here?

























Least it looks like it can fit alot larger tires than the 32c it comes with. Think a 40 would fit?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Look at the Salsa Vaya too, the bike that these are inspired by. On the Giant, it looks like it uses that single braze on between the seatstays. Racks like the Tubus Fly fit these. Looks like there's plenty of room for 40s.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you use that mounting point for a fender and the rack? I don't see why not I guess...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I dunno about that bike. It looks like it's made to be a very comfortable bike with the carbon and all, but I'm not a fan for year round commuting. It looks more like a gravel racer than a commuter or tourer.

I have a strong preference for bikes that have real braze-ons so I have maximum versatility with rack and fender selection. I prefer to choose the rack and fender set based on their performance attributes, rather than solely on whether they will fit my bike. Too many carbon and aluminum bikes have been eliminating the full complement of braze-ons, so that kinda pushes folks into older/cheaper alu bikes or into a steel bike, most of which have a full set of braze ons and eyelets. 

My last commuter required me to share the rear eyelets with the fender AND the rack with longer bolts, and I just didn't like the interface much. I'm trying to order a Vaya frameset from my LBS. I missed getting the last 2013 by less than a day, so now I've gotta wait for the 2014 framesets to become available. I know a guy with an older Vaya and he absolutely loves the bike. He is completely carless and uses it as his sole transportation.


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats another thing im wondering. I live in Utah so winters will have snow. How is carbon in the cold weather?

Ive looked at the Vaya and the 2 is a bit out of my range pricewise and i didnt like the shifters on the 3.

I can probably find somethingt really nice used but ive been saving for almost a year So id prefer something new.

Whats yalls opinion on the Awol?
Steel frame able to fit 29x2.1's. How is the group set?

Specialized Bicycle Components

http://specialized.scene7.com/is/image/Specialized/64578?$Large$


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jhmeathead said:


> Thats another thing im wondering. I live in Utah so winters will have snow. How is carbon in the cold weather?
> 
> Ive looked at the Vaya and the 2 is a bit out of my range pricewise and i didnt like the shifters on the 3.
> 
> ...


No worries about Carbon in cold climates, carbon is regularly flown in temps. far below any temps. that you would expose it too.

I'd do a build on the AWOL frame set.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

If you look closely at the Gaint disc rack you can see two holes in the center for use with a single center strut. You would simply use the single hole in the frame for the strut. Other racks can be found that will work but usually designers only go as far as to make frames work with their parts.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

It looks like a 40 will clear the fork but i dont know about the stays..maybe a 35-37? I'd love to know 1) how much it weighs and 2) if its available as a frameset


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That giant looks way too pretty for a rack.

I say this as someone who happily has racks on all my bikes, but they definitely add a certain jeepy or tankish aesthetic to the build. Every so often someone posts a beautiful old road frame, and I think that I should get one of those. And then I realize that I'd just stick a rack on it, which would be a crime. 

The awol and crossrip look much more rackable.


----------

